

MIT and Harvard researchers demonstrate a better way for computers to see - prabodh
http://web.mit.edu/press/2009/visual-systems.html

======
klipt
Journal article (open access):
[http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fj...](http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pcbi.1000579)

It's a really neat application of General Purpose GPU programming:

<http://gpgpu.org/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPGPU>

------
bioweek
Granted I just skimmed the article, but do they discuss the algorithm at all??
It seemed like they're just saying buzzwords, "parallel","gpu","vision is
hard", etc.

Does anyone know if a new CV algorithm is involved in this?

~~~
klipt
They did link to the (open access) journal article:
[http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fj...](http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pcbi.1000579)

